# Solution de gestion de courriers Open Source



## macdelux (23 Juin 2007)

Salut,

L'équipe Maarch vient de mettre à disposition de la communauté open source Maarch LetterBox sur Sourceforge et Adullact.

Maarch LetterBox est une application verticale basée sur Maarch, pensée pour lautomatisation de la gestion de courriers.

Léquipe Maarch a consacré énormément de temps à ce logiciel, afin quil en résulte une application communautaire de qualité, à la fois simple dutilisation et riche dans ses fonctionnalités.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Voici quelques fonctionnalités que vous offre Maarch LetterBox

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Dématérialiser 
       Les formats papiers 
       Les formats numériques

2. Enregistrer 
       Enregistrement assisté permettant un gain de temps important
       Classement automatisé de vos courriers en fonction de leurs types, de leurs provenances, de leurs destinataires 
       Délai de traitement calculé en fonction des critères paramétrables

3. Diffuser 
       Diffuser vos courriers aisément sans avoir besoin de faire des photocopies
       Le(s) destinataire(s) sont avertis automatiquement de larrivée de nouveaux courriers
       La gestion de vos listes de distribution se fait de manière intuitive et simple
       Les tâches de traitement du courrier sont affectées automatiquement aux bonnes personnes
       La circulation du courrier au sein de votre organisme est totalement maîtrisée (validation, distribution)

4. Traiter
       Possibilité de rattacher les réponses au courrier dorigine
       Historisation des actions menées auprès de lémetteur du courrier
       Bloc note électronique
       Redirection du courrier vers dautres personnes ou services
       Personnalisation des tâches de traitement pour chaque utilisateur (en cours, en attente de traitement, etc.)

5. Rechercher 
       Maarch LetterBox est nativement doté dun moteur de recherche puissant (recherche par émetteur, destinataire, Date, nature, objet, type, service, statut, etc.)
       Possibilité denvoyer le courrier directement par mail
       Possibilité de télécharger les courriers 

6. Suivre et piloter 
       Historique des traitements par courrier ou général (par ladministrateur)
       Rapport périodique paramétrable (typologie, délai, etc.)
       Alerte automatisée en cas de retard

7. Archiver 
       Archivage permettant de répondre aux normes AFNORNFZ42-013
       Vos courriers sont sécurisés
       Inscription sur support Optique

Sans oublier laide en ligne ! 

Maarch LetterBox reste une solution évolutive. 

Une démo en ligne est présente sur www.maarch.org

Cordialement,

Maarch Team.


----------

